# Best air stone?



## MuffinLove (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi!
I bough an airstone for my 20 gallon aquarium, more for the look than anything else. The wand one I'm using gives off very fizzy bubbles, I was wondering if there are better ones out there that make bigger, nicer looking bubbles.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2009)

i had a similar problem with an airstone i had.....i swapped the pump with a more powerful one and the bubbles are nice and big.


----------

